# Lab Lover



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

We're taking our lad with us when we go, he's a 5 1/2 stone labrador but when required can manage to fit into small areas. We learnt this at the weekend, as we are packing up our belongings and preparing the house for letting, there wasn't an area for him to lay down so he just got inside one the plastic storage boxes, afraid he was missing something I expect. We've not travelled abroad with him but he goes everywhere else possible with us.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

He was making sure you didn't leave without him :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ah labs are such loveable rogues 
Have you been to my other site for labrador owners Escaper ?
Its http://www.labradorforums.co.uk with loads of photos of our Bradley on his adventures around Europe in a MH


----------



## 95502 (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes, labs just love to be with their beloved human friends! Our Prince likes to crawl into the footwell of the car, there doesn't seem much space down there but he manages somehow!

We are going to take him with us of course when we go to Europe for a year (not till 2007  ). When we get our motorhome we'll have to teach him to bark whenever there's someone outside, earn his crust as a security guard! Mind you he's so soft I doubt he'd do very much if anyone did get in...


----------

